# Bloodworms



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry if this post is in the wrong section I was looking for a "feed" or "food" topic section.

I was given some generic bloodworms that are almost all gone now. I liked them because the fish loved them and it was in individual portions sealed with foil.
I kept it in the freezer and gave it to the fish as a treat.
What brand do you guys use and where is a good place to buy them? Or should I be feeding something else like brine shrimp?
Pet stores have so many varieties of frozen fish food I feel a bit lost.
TIA!!!!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

We have both the hikari and generic. I use generic myself but Pat likes the hikari.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd stick with hikari as triple sterilized. The cheap ones are Asian ones and could cause parasites. Also people with allergies to them have a worse reaction to the Chinese ones. 
I only sell hikari ones. The blister packs are convenient but the 16 ounce sheet is a better value. I just drop the package on the ground and you get a lot of small shattered pieces .


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I buy mine at Mr. Pets. It is the cheapest place I have found to buy them.

Mr.Pet's


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

i always thinking their 'triple sterilize', how they did that with not let bloodworms cooked

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

April, I am sorry, but could you explain what is //Chinese Ones// ? What makes you define problem only happen on Chinese ones ? not asian ones ? not korea ones ? not japanese ones ? not common ones ? You confirmed that all other country make common bloodworm product no such problem ? How this happen ? you mean chinese bloodworm is a totally different worm with other country's bloodworm ? I am confused.

Thanks

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Most if the lower price ones come from china. . Bloodworms are midge
Fly
Larvae found in standing water. Lots of pathogens . The triple sterilizing is the difference. 
How are they raised, ground water can cause a lot of problems. 
Many years ago two huge discus farms I knew we'll were wiped out from importing discus from Thailand. What did they carry? Cholera vibrio which is transferable to humans. Why did the discus carry it? Thailand was using ground water for raising them. 
Fish food plants in china had to have inspections and a set of guidelines to allow their products back into Canada. 
Bloodworms were stopped
For a time but now allowed back into Canada. Hikari spent 3 million to get them and their food back into Canada. 
At any rate it's the triple steriliinf which makes them safer. I
Myself have quit using all of them. They can cause systemic infections in the fish. Spironucleus which is present in anaerobic waters and in the intestines of fish. There's no proof but I've heard many breeders and biologists say not to use bloodworms in discus as they believe it causes spirionucleus , I quit using them for well over a year or more now and my discus are healthier overall. 
I now stick to fdbw and have far better results. 
How many discus have you seen for sale or in people's tank pics with thin heads and wasting diseas. Spirinucleus . 
I said Chinese or Asian but its more the process and how they are raised . Most if the low cost ones are imports
From Asia. 
If you go to the big product import websites you will see companies who export them
For very small price for containers full if them.
http://factory.dhgate.com/worm/bloodworm-fish-foods-p39539180.html
Sterilizing doesn't cook. 
I am very allergic to bw and those ones you have are the worst. It's the hemoglobin in them. When I caught the angels at your place that time .. My arms ended up with huge hives from getting my sleeve wet just from the water where bloodworms had been in. 
One if the other reasons I stopped using bloodworms. 
I know one person who had alephelactic shock from walking in a pet shop where they were used. Many people can become severely allergic over time 
Freeze dried black worms are safer. 
Fish thrive on them.
Bloodworms are meant to be more of a treat. Not a staple.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

are the freeze dried blackworms stored in the freezer as well?
do you toss them in the tank or need to thaw or soak them first?
(noob)


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Hi Eric,
Some bloodworms have Chinese writings on them which is probably why people refer to them as Chinese bloodworm. Just a easier way to call them if you dont read Chinese? Some people also called Hikari bloodworm Japanese bloodworm.
I have heard that they throw some dead bodies of animals or whatever in ricefield and just let them rot. After a while bloodworm will grow on the rotten deadbodies and then they harvest them. There must be zillions of all sorts of stuff on these worms that is harmful to both human and fish if they have not been treated properly.
Some people may ask you when you sell a product (like bloodworms with Chinese writings on them) if you know how they have been cleaned and treated to make sure they are safe. It is a pretty common response especially if the package is printed in Chinese and not a lot of info is written on the package.
The Angle bloodworms I got from you before were fine--my fish like them and the price is very good, thank you.
Interestingly most people will not call the Angle bloodworm Chinese bloodworm even though I was told they are from China and packaged in BC? It probably has more to do with the packaging(e.g. name of the product, what language is writen on the packaging...) than anything.
Sterilizing is not necessarily done by boiling. It can be achieved by using UV, ozone, and many other methods.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

sunshine_1965 said:


> I buy mine at Mr. Pets. It is the cheapest place I have found to buy them.
> 
> Mr.Pet's


JL is $3.45 plus HST for the Hiraki.
Hikari Bio-Pure Frozen Bloodworms (3.5oz - Cube)
IPU $15 for 3 including HST.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Companies will rebrand . You can get them sent from china with your rebranding name on them. Ie. angel brand. 
If anything the packaging is done in bc or they have the packaging rebranded in china. Angel brand is from delta
Aquatics . They still bring them in from china.thetpy aren't collecting them here and packaging .
Freeze
Dried
Black worms
Can be
Kept In
A
Bag
On a shelf. No need to freeze
.'just throw them in the tank. Quick and easy and the fish thrive on them. 
There's a group order
In another thread from Canadian aqua farm. You should get a bit and try them.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

TigerOscar said:


> are the freeze dried blackworms stored in the freezer as well?
> do you toss them in the tank or need to thaw or soak them first?
> (noob)


You can buy about 300 cubes from Rick for about $30 with free shipping. No need to freeze, just stick them on the glass and the fish will go crazy over them. No parasite and no fuss. 66%+ protein. They are farm raised in Australia.


----------

